# Baby rats teething?



## ratty213 (Aug 16, 2014)

I just got my first rats today names are hopper and fuzzy they are 9 weeks old, I think. They are both very friendly and let me pet them and hold them, but hopper is biting me. When I stick my finger out to pet him he stands on his hind legs, grabs my finger, then puts it in his mouth slowly biting down harder and harder until I pull my finger away. Sometimes it hurts but most of the time I pull it away before he can bite hard. When ever I go to touch him he is so fascinated by my fingers and hands it's hard trying to grabs him without him teething me. Is there a way to teach him to stop.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're just exploring their boundaries like any baby animal would. You have to let them know when they're hurting you, just go "eep" whenever they "bite" too hard. Sooner or later they'll realize that fingers aren't edible.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Cricket was horrible with that, and she still gets hard if you put fingers through the bars. I tapped her nose if she nibbles to hard and told her no and within a few days she was much gentler.


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

Mine did the same thing. I think some of it was them mistaking it for treats cuz they usually would just nibble and then move on. Daisy also went through a phase where he bit hard for a couple weeks and then he was used to me and learned not to hurt me. A lot of rats do this when you first get them and they usually stop. That's what ive heard anyways and thats what mine did. They still test my fingers very lightly but never bit down on it. I would say if they bite tell them no and tap them on the nose or if it is painful make that sound that was suggested above. They will probably stop doing it soon.


----------

